
Show HN: CFP Aggregator,find Call For Papers published by conferences and others - dnl_pozzobon
http://cfp-aggregator.com
======
MaurizioPz
Where do you find all these CFPs?

It could use a bit of clean up, maybe letting users help tagging or voting
popular conferences

~~~
dnl_pozzobon
right now i'm just collecting them from twitter, after collecting the link
from twitter i try to find closing date and location, then I use an
implementation of the Open Text Summarizer algorithm to find keywords to help
the search functionality. the idea of letting users suggest information it's
really helpful, thank you

